# Oh noes!



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I just finished boarding up the windows of the house... You know, to keep out the Zombies...


















Some nice foamboard planks there. I'm at work and we just had a huge storm blow through... We've had virtually no rain or anything since July... I'm afraid to find when I get home.

Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't use foam board for my windows, but I like the looks of yours more. What do you use to attach them to the house? 

Has the wind died down there? It is still going strong here, and I assume that is headed your way. Good luck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your fake boards look great. I hope they're still there when you get home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look awesome!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I sympathize. I've got a ton of styrofoam rocks and walls, and we're supposed to get some stiff winds tonight. (At least my monster mud tree ain't going anywhere!)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I used simple brads to attach them to the wooden sides of the windows. The boards are hot glued to each other. 

Turns out the wind knocked down 2 sets of them and pulled them apart, but nothing I wasn't able to repair.

My entrance columns did not budge an inch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The possibly comforting thought is, if the boards get broken, they will just look more authentic


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you were able to repair what the wind did take down. They look great!


----------



## thehauntnj (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you have any problems with the paint on the foamboard after the rain? I painted a clown face made out of foamboard and had some bubbling on the painted side, nothing too bad though.

Glad to hear you were able to repair them, they look good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear most of the foam boards held up.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*What I came home to...*

This is what I found. Everything is all fixed up now...










































It could have been a lot worse. I was half expecting to be roaming up and down the street looking for bits and pieces...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, it looks like a car went through your fence!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh CAP! That has to suck. My yard looks like that now too. Have to fix it tonight.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

We brought in all our tombstones last night- over the course of the week we've been bringing in bits and pieces. When I got up this morning I found my zombie set blown to crap so we dismantled it and put it up between the house and car that we aren't driving right now. The only thing left in the yard now are the glow balls hanging off the roof and the fence- otherwise there is no hint of Halloween anywhere. We have more tornado warnings and watches tonight but the rest of the week is supposed to be nice so we'll spend the next few days putting it all back up. Kind of works out well for us though because after everything was up we decided we wanted the zombie set somewhere else but decided to just leave it because we didn't want to take it all apart to move it. Seems Mother Nature did half the work for us so we'll just put it back up in its new spot. Always gotta find the bright spot in the pain in the butt situations.


----------

